# puppy cut/teddy bear cut



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry, but I know that someone posted wonderful pics and step by step
instructions for doing a puppy cut (teddybear cut?) on a maltese and for the
life of me I cannot find it now. If anyone can point me in the right direction 
I would truly appreciate the info.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is JMM's pictorial on a puppy cut. I think this is the one you're talking about. I don't know of any others.... 

Puppy Cut Pictorial


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

That's the one!! Thanks so much...my daughter is learning grooming and naturally the instructor has her own way of doing drop coated dogs and we all know what that means!! I have suggested that she put together her "own" book of pics for clients to look through in case they can't explain exactly how they want their dogs done...I have also requested that she learn to do something with maltese other than SHAVE them!!
I think she will make a really good groomer if she sticks with it...she has certainly listened to me scream about the groomer doing the opposite of what I requested enough!!
Linda


----------

